# Transmission 3.00_3 core dumping, no transmission 2.94 in ports, where to get old package?



## irukandji (Mar 20, 2021)

This is generic problem... but in this case for transmission.

Transmission 3 latest is core dumping within jail, so I wanted to install old 2.94 which is no longer in packages or ports.

I wanted to take it from freebsd 11 but since All is forbiden on package servers i cant find the pkg name.

How to get older version?


----------



## Alain De Vos (Mar 20, 2021)

The default answer is always update upgrade your system.
Someone might answer how old you are allowed to go into jails without running in problems.


----------



## T-Daemon (Mar 20, 2021)

irukandji said:


> Transmission 3 latest is core dumping within jail,


Which transmission package?


irukandji said:


> I wanted to take it from freebsd 11 but since All is forbiden on package servers i cant find the pkg name.


Finding the package name is easy, search the port on https://freshports.org/search.php , look in the ports package table, there you find the version number, add it to the port name, append .txz (i.e. https://pkg.freebsd.org/FreeBSD:12:amd64/latest/All/transmission-gtk-3.00_3.txz ) but in this case it won't help, there are no 2.95 packages anymore, except for aarch64/armv6/armv7.


irukandji said:


> How to get older version?


In your place I would open a bug report.


----------



## irukandji (Mar 20, 2021)

Alain De Vos said:


> The default answer is always update upgrade your system.
> Someone might answer how old you are allowed to go into jails without running in problems.


I dont have issues with jails, and since I am actually running openvpn in another fib in jail and the whole thing is working like this for ages, I am probably old enough 

I only have issues with software that core dumps and doesnt provide debug symbols.


----------



## irukandji (Mar 20, 2021)

T-Daemon said:


> Which transmission package?


daemon.


----------



## irukandji (Mar 20, 2021)

Damn, just built a transmission 3 daemon to debug it and it stopped core dumping. Smells of writing over the buffer... will investigate. Anyway thank you guys.
(specially Alain, I loved the age remark  and I agree with it, but you shouldnt conclude the age based on using transmission)


----------



## SirDice (Mar 20, 2021)

irukandji said:


> I wanted to take it from freebsd 11


All versions of FreeBSD use the same ports tree and thus have the same packages available to them.


----------



## irukandji (Mar 20, 2021)

SirDice said:


> All versions of FreeBSD use the same ports tree and thus have the same packages available to them.


Yes, meanwhile I have figured it out... Thank you anyway


----------

